# Börsenkurse mit Java abfragen



## Florian Strienz (19. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mir gerne eine kleine Aktienverwaltung schreiben. Es gibt ja im Inet zig Seiten, die "aktuelle" Börsenkurse anzeigen.

Weiß zufällig jemand, wo und wie ich solche Kurse mit Java (elegant) abfragen könnte? 

z.B. ich sende ein http request an einer url mit der wkn und krieg den aktuellen Kurs zurück. Kennt jemand so einen Dienst?

Die Steigerung wären dann charts, aber ersters würde mich schon glücklich machen. 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## matdacat (20. November 2007)

Wie wär's mit diesem SOAP-Service:
http://www.webservicex.net/stockquote.asmx


----------



## Florian Strienz (20. November 2007)

Erstmal danke für den Tipp.

Das hört sich nachdem an, was ich suche. Leider habe ich noch nie etwas mit soap gemacht. Was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, die Seite will ein "symbol" von mir. Was soll das sein? Die WKN, etc ist es nicht...

Hast du noch einen Tipp für mich? Muss mich jetzt mal in SOAP einlesen, wie das t.

Gruß
Flo


----------

